# Pilote v Hymer?



## 96411 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have been looking at hymers ( 1985-90 ) and dislike the single door on most of them. Pilote's seem to always have two doors so I'm tempted to go for one of them instead.
Any info on 1985-90 pilote's would be greatfully recieved.
Regards john


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*re Single door*

Well I don't know if you have looked very well, but our Hymer B694 has a drivers door and a habitation door. We are well please with out machine and would not wish to have any more doors - there are only two of us after all!
Our model is 1990 too.

Sundial


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought that the number of doors is a very good criteria on which to decide between makes of M/Hs. Unless that is there is some very specific reason why it important (ie: disabled access etc.) Why are you so concerned about the number of doors?
I'm not an expert on Pilote's of that vintage but I would have thought it would be difficult to match the build quality of a circa 1990 Hymer. The comparison might be very different on current models, we weren't that impressed with the finish quality on new Hymers when we were looking for a new van recently, most other quality manufacturors seem to have caught up - or overtaken Hymer on the standards they set a few years ago.


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Door Catches*

I recently went to a Hymer Dealer with a view of having a close look at these machines. Impressed I inspected the insides and rather to my surprise every one of the models on display had a catch that failed to re-latch.

A few days later I happened on a Pilote dealership and I have to say that the build quality impressed me greatly. There was a solid sounding "klunk" as things shut, sounding as if they meant "I am now secure".

I would certainly consider a Pilote as my next vehicle, sorry to say that Hymer for me just did not impress much at all for the money.

Note this is merely my opinion, and the dealer may have been just about to do a weekly tighten up and sort out, making the comparison a bit unfair.

Shen


----------



## 98591 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello everyone - my first post here 

I have a Pilote r750, Peugeot J5 TDi 2,5, and I really like the design and the interior of it and other ones I have seen, considering from what time they are. Also, most Hymers from the 80's havent impressed me, as they are kind of dark, brown in the interiors... Heaters, fridges etc are the same in them, ie Electrolux, truma etc, so that doesnt make any difference...

Choose the one you find that is in good condition and appeals to you...

/.v


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Scooter

Welcome to the forum, nice to see a new member from Sweden.

*"Choose the one you find that is in good condition and appeals to you..."*

Good advice there for anyone.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I agree with the previous posters, my thoughts on doors; the fewer the better, they may, which is doubtful, make it easier to get out but they also make it easier for the scum to get in.. plus more potential draughts and rattles.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Doors*

Hi

Jim has said exactly what i am thinking. The less "weak spots" for breaking and entering the better!

Rapide561


----------



## 98591 (Apr 10, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Hi Scooter
> 
> Welcome to the forum, nice to see a new member from Sweden.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcoming, and as I said - the most important is that you fall in love with the car. I did, and I like it so much! I forgive everything for the little built in whine cellar


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*wine cellar*

Hi Scooter

A wine cellar - now that is a good idea!

Rapide561


----------



## southern (Oct 13, 2009)

*HYMER v PILOTE*

I've owned 15 year old Pilote and Hymer A class campers. Both solidly built. I think the Hymers are overpriced as you can get a newer Pilote for your money. Most of the Hymers are imported from the continent and are LHD. Regarding the doors - If you just have a rear door and rear kitchen and no drivers door , what do you do if there is a fire in the kitchen? You had better have a good up to date fire extinguisher and fire blanket and make sure you know how to get out of a window pdq.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I think you are about four years late in providing this info - better late than never I 'spose!!


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

folkartcasting said:


> I have been looking at hymers ( 1985-90 ) and dislike the single door on most of them. Pilote's seem to always have two doors so I'm tempted to go for one of them instead.
> Any info on 1985-90 pilote's would be greatfully recieved.
> Regards john


Hi,

Try these people, they have a 99 Pilote, drivers door and habitation door only:

'99 Pilote Galaxy 74 for sale

Trev


----------

